# Galician: a luciña dos meus ollos



## blindthugster

I am trying to translate a poem of the Galician writer Rosalia de Castro...it is from Cantares Galegos, number 28

There are a few words i can find no translation for...whether they are castilianisms or arcaec words i am not sure...but if anyone out there could help with these words or the translation it is below. The words I am unsure of are in bold. Thanks.


Castellanos de Castilla,
tratade ben ós gallegos,
cando van, van como rosas;
cando véná vén como negros.

-Cando foi, iba sorrindo;
cando veu, viña morrendo
a *luciña* dos meus ollos,
o *amantiño* do meu peito.

Aquel máis que neve branco,
aquel de *dozuras* *cheio,
*aquel por quen en vivía
e sin quen vivir non quero.

Foi a Castilla por pan,
e *saramagos* lle deron;
*déronlle* *fel* por bebida,
*peniñas* por alimento.

*Déronlle*, en fin, canto amargo
ten a vida no seu seo...
¡Castellanos, castellanos,
tendes corazón de ferro!


----------



## DickHavana

Better I tell you the menaning in Spanish because my English is not too good.

*Luciña*: lucecita, luz (loving expression: literal: little light, more suitable: my light)
*Amantiño*: amante (loving expression: literal little lover, more suitablle lover)
*de dozuras cheio: *lleno de dulzuras (full of sweetness)
*saramago*: son unas hierbas silvestres con unas hojitas finas muy sabrosas. I don't know what is the English, Spanish or scientific name of this culinary herb.
*déronlle fel*: le dieron (diéronle) hiel (They gave him bile)
*peninhas:   *penas (sadness, troubles)
*déronlle*: le dieron (They gave him/her)


----------



## blindthugster

Thanks for your help, much appreciated


----------



## MarcB

*saramago=*Wild radish


----------



## XiaoRoel

> *saramago*: son unas hierbas silvestres con unas hojitas finas muy sabrosas.


No son sabrosas, todo lo contrario, muy amargas y desagradables. _Raphanus raphanistrum_.


----------

